# Really old animated movies that you watched as a kid.



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2008)

I mainly mean non-Disney movies because everyone remembers those and those will probably always be popular.

I'm talking about some other animated movies that you remember and really liked.

For example, does anyone remember this movie:


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

Felix the cat and Denver the last dinosaur are two of the most i remember. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn4eSv0Mzqc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iygnmQsM_tA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Nov 11, 2008)

I need to buy The Last Unicorn.  One of my favorites was Rock-A-Doodle, though.  Chanticleer was awesome.  Don Bluth films always kick ass.  The Secret of Nimh is really good too.


----------



## razieel (Nov 11, 2008)

I really loved Animalympics from 1980, especially the goat and lion runners 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Zs3607vQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

Koi said:


> I need to buy The Last Unicorn.  One of my favorites was Rock-A-Doodle, though.  Chanticleer was awesome.  Don Bluth films always kick ass.  The Secret of Nimh is really good too.



....I LOVED ROCKADOODLE 


i think i still have it actually...

Speaking of the last unicorn, i decided to download it awhile back and watch it. Yet i dont get the same love from these movies like i did when i was 7.

Fern Gully was a good one, though im sure it was disney.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ummm...The Land Before Time?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2008)

The Sea Prince and the Fire Child, I had no idea it was anime when I saw it, but wow, does this bring back memories.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hobbit*

Batman: Mask of Phantasm.


Also 

Land of time


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ummm...The Land Before Time?



That was MGM, same that made Rock-a-Doodle abd Pagmaster, which I loved.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

AH! Balto, that's one of my faves as a child. Not my favorite but I also liked Thumbelina.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I used to love Don Bluth films(while never knowing who Don Bluth was and realizing he did them all)


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 11, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> Felix the cat and *Denver the last dinosaur* are two of the most i remember.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iygnmQsM_tA[/YOUTUBE]



That show had one the catchiest opening theme song. 

Old animated flicks I remember watching were the Land Before Times flicks, The Hobbit, The Care Bear flicks, Alvin & the Chimpmunks flick, The Secret of NIMH, The American Tail flicks and probably about every Disney animated flick you can think of that came out in the 80's. Of course how could I forget the Transformers animated movie. 

There's also GI Joe the movie .....

[YOUTUBE]DN034sBeF4c[/YOUTUBE]

And there was this anti-drug cartoon special that had cameos from every major cartoon show during that time (80's to early 90's) ....

[YOUTUBE]GiTue3wMYfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2008)

Koi said:


> I need to buy The Last Unicorn.  One of my favorites was Rock-A-Doodle, though.  Chanticleer was awesome.  Don Bluth films always kick ass.  The Secret of Nimh is really good too.



Oh yeah the Secret of Nimh was a really good one.

Rock-A-Doodle sounds familar but I can't quite picture it.



razieel said:


> I really loved Animalympics from 1980, especially the goat and lion runners
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Zs3607vQs[/YOUTUBE]



Oh I would have probably never remembered that if you didn't post it but now I remember that one!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Um Land before Time, Watership Down and that Snowman one shown at christmas.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Rock-A-Doodle sounds familar but I can't quite picture it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1opcboNUNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Um Land before Time, Watership Down and that Snowman one shown at christmas.



The first *Land Before Time* was good. It got kind of weird after that.

Oh yeah *Watership Down*! I loved that movie although it kind of freaked me out at points when I was really little. LOL. When I got older I read the book. Is that movie on DVD at all?

Oh another good one was *All Dogs go to Heaven*. The first one was good. It got weird after that.



littleblondepunk said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1opcboNUNI[/YOUTUBE]



Oh I think I remember it now. I can't say that it's one of my favs though. I definitly like some others better.


----------



## razieel (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember the Bluth movies also, I quite enjoyed the Land Before Time series 

Seems like I need to watch some of the others posted though, like the Flight of Dragons looks really cool ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

The Snowman, memories flooding back
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVG2F4DIp48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2008)

Rockadoodle, An American Tail:feivel goes west (the other ones sucked ass)

Transformers:the movie (its just so  and  )

All dogs go to heaven. F T W 

and the awesomeness that is the pagemaster


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2008)

The Hobbit and Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas!  Oh, the holiday memories at my grandparents!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bilbo meets Gollum:


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The Snowman, memories flooding back
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVG2F4DIp48[/YOUTUBE]



The art style in that looks pretty interesting.

I don't think I've ever seen that since I personally have no memory of it. When was that movie made?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

I seem to have watched only Disney / Pixar movies in my childhood


----------



## Omolara (Nov 11, 2008)

All Dogs Go to Heaven 
The Land Before Time
An American Tail - "Somewhere Out There" still gets me all teary eyed
An American Tail:  Fievel Goes West - "Dreams to Dream" still gives me chills
The Secret of Nimh
Thumbellina
Labyrinth - because it was essentially an anime with people 
A Troll in Central Park
The Pebble and the Penguin
Anastasia

So, wow, I pretty much grew up with Don Bluth films. And Disney, of course.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2008)

CX said:


> I seem to have watched only Disney / Pixar movies in my childhood



Yeah I said that in order to make it more likely that I'd get a list of movies that people don't always mention because the first stuff that tends to come to the minds of people in terms of movies they watched as a kid is Disney movies.



Omolara said:


> All Dogs Go to Heaven
> The Land Before Time
> An American Tail - "Somewhere Out There" still gets me all teary eyed
> An American Tail:  Fievel Goes West - "Dreams to Dream" still gives me chills
> ...



Yeah "Somewhere Out There" is a pretty sad song. I always liked it too.

I forgot to mention the *My Little Pony* movies. I really liked some of those as a kid.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

> All Dogs Go to Heaven
> An American Tail - "Somewhere Out There" still gets me all teary eyed
> An American Tail: Fievel Goes West - "Dreams to Dream" still gives me chills



These                               .


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

Was Clifford Disney?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

> I don't think I've ever seen that since I personally have no memory of it. When was that movie made?



The Snowman is a british cartoon thats shown every Christmas day on Tv, its like a tradition, it was made in the 80s I think.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 12, 2008)

Fritz the Cat.

(...no, seriously.)

Also, The Brave Little Toaster. :'3


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 12, 2008)

Cats dont Dance


----------



## Vanity (Nov 12, 2008)

_allismine_ said:


> Also, The Brave Little Toaster. :'3



Oh man, I totally forgot about that one! I loved that one. ^^

I thought of another one too. *Fern Gully*. I think that's what it was called.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 12, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> Cats dont Dance


THIS.





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh man, I totally forgot about that one! I loved that one. ^^
> 
> I thought of another one too. *Fern Gully*. I think that's what it was called.


That's a good one! Another one of my favs is The Iron Giant.

(apologies if it's been mentioned before)


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 12, 2008)

_allismine_ said:


> Fritz the Cat.



I accidentally watched Fritz the cat when i was little. My brother was watching it with his friends and being the pesky little sister i watched through a cracked door.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 12, 2008)

You know I just remembered another one but I don't think kids should watch it. I remember seeing it as a kid but I don't think it's the best thing for kids to watch, especially if you see the uncut version.

It's called *Plague Dogs*. It's an animated film from 1977 and yeah I don't think it's meant for kids at all. There is one nasty scene where a guy gets shot in the face with a rifle and it's really bloody.

The movie also has experiments done on dogs.

I think people sometimes make a mistake of thinking all animated films are for kids becuase I wouldn't let my kids watch that but it's an interesting movie.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, I didn't think anyone else remembered that movie!

EDIT: I just remembered. Watership Down is another really good not-for-kids animated movie.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 12, 2008)

Watership Down scared the crap out of me when I was little. 

I love Thumbelina and Fern Gully.


----------



## Javs (Nov 12, 2008)

1. Babar (I think it's about this elephant kingdom who fights against an army of rhinos. I think I cried at one part then D: )
2. Bambi (Still loving it even now)
3. Prince of Egypt (Simply amazing)


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2008)

An American Tail
All Dogs Go To Heaven
Titan A.E.
Prince of Egypt


----------



## Vanity (Nov 12, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Watership Down scared the crap out of me when I was little.
> 
> I love Thumbelina and Fern Gully.



Yeah I don't actually think that Watership Down is for kids so much. It's okay to have some darker themes in kids movies but there were some pretty violent bits in there that I wouldn't personally show to kids. It's a beautiful movie though and if you haven't seen it since you were a kid, it's definitly good to watch it again as an adult and see just how good of a movie it really is. It's easier to understand the deeper themes when watching it as an adult too.


----------



## razieel (Nov 12, 2008)

Watership down got me freaked out about bunnies 

I'm sure I'd appreciate it better now though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

The first *The Land Before Time* movie and *The Secret of NIMH* (animated film adaption).

I would like to include *The Last Unicorn*, but I unfortunately never heard of the movie until a year ago. To date, it remains as one of my favourite animated films.


----------

